# polka dot & plaid vinyl



## farrislegacy (Oct 5, 2008)

I am in need of black & white and orange & black (or white) Polka dot and Plaid heat transfer vinyl for some cheerleader t-shirts ASAP....if anyone knows where I can find a supplier, I would be forever grateful!!!!


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

enduratex fashion has a some decorative heat vinyl. Try signwarehouse.com for it and colors, maybe that would help ya.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

farrislegacy said:


> I am in need of black & white and orange & black (or white) Polka dot and Plaid heat transfer vinyl for some cheerleader t-shirts ASAP....if anyone knows where I can find a supplier, I would be forever grateful!!!!


I order all of my t-shirt vinyl from this place...
Specialty Graphics Supply

They have vinyl by the foot too!...great for small jobs!
They also sell by the 3yd and 22yd rolls.

Another great thing that they offer is "Free custom roll width cutting available"

They are on the "preferred vendors" list here on the forum......I do believe that they have a "_t-shirtforum members discount_".

Look to the left of this page and click on the yellow star beside their name...under the "preferred vendors" tab.


Here is a link to one of their many vinyl choices.....fashion vinyl - Fashion Flex 15" x BY THE FOOT


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Imprintables Warehouse also offers some patterned designs for heat transfer under their "Spectra Patterns" line. Haven't ever used that specific line, but if it's as good as eco-film, it'll do great.


----------



## farrislegacy (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Joe.. They dont have exactly what I am looking for, but they do have the black and white checker board and the houndstooth so I will show that to my clients and see if that will work instead of the plaid... Thanks for the help... Ya'll guys are the greatest!!


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

I think Stahls or imprintables can print you anything you would like, stahls will print and cut for you, that may be cheaper than purchasing yardage custom printed.


----------

